# Recommendation for Small Mixer with Faders



## Ty Wallent (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi all, I'm looking for a small analog mixer that has faders as opposed to knobs. Minimum of 3 tracks, maximum of 6.

Cheers,
Ty


----------



## RonHebbard (Mar 5, 2018)

Ty Wallent said:


> Hi all, I'm looking for a small analog mixer that has faders as opposed to knobs. Minimum of 3 tracks, maximum of 6.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ty


 @Ty Wallent Hello! You might try finding / sourcing something from Yamaha Professional Audio's low end, although I note most of their small analog mixers are now listed as "Discontinued". I've owned, and *LOVED*, at least three since the 1970's and they were *ALWAYS* great value for the price and NEVER let me down. Please stay away from the early B' word stuff. 
*EDIT:* I meant to include this link for you: 
https://ca.yamaha.com/en/products/proaudio/mixers/mgp/downloads.html#product-tabs
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## Brenden Friedel (Mar 5, 2018)

https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...ahUKEwihy-Cks9XZAhVndt8KHeYyBJgQwg8IMA&adurl=


----------



## Lextech (Mar 5, 2018)

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Sig10--soundcraft-signature-10-mixer-with-effects
A little more then you request but it has a lot of bang for the buck. I have the next size up and like it for what it is. Sounds good, feels sturdy and has a few bells and whistles.


----------



## NickVon (Mar 5, 2018)

Not quite the features set as the sound craft, but comes with 60$ worth of cables and a carry bag!

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...profx8v2-8-channel-mixer-with-case-and-cables


----------



## soundtech193746 (Mar 5, 2018)

Ty Wallent said:


> Hi all, I'm looking for a small analog mixer that has faders as opposed to knobs. Minimum of 3 tracks, maximum of 6.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ty



Even though this may be older, this a decent board we used for a decent amount of time. It's a great price point. It comes in at just $289.99 after the rebate. (it even has effects if you need those )
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...vEAEpJJKaYYjcrXVjyk3Rrrh4BDY0jjBoC_lEQAvD_BwE


----------



## Ty Wallent (Mar 11, 2018)

Cheers all! I’ll do my reading. They all look pretty close to what I’m wanting.


----------



## pbansen (Mar 12, 2018)

I've owned/own or have purchased for different organizations a bunch of mixers this size, including a small Yamaha, a bunch of Mackies, a Tapco and even a small Behringer or two. One thing to look for is that the power supply is _built in_ to the mixer, rather than a separate wall-wart or wall-wart in the middle of a cable - the separate power supply is a pain in the butt to position and pack and if someone forgets to bring it along, you're screwed, while you can find an IEC cable almost anywhere. 

The small Behringer mixers were crappy (I have no bias against the brand, per se, I'm very happy with my X32 Rack). The small Yamaha 10 channel sounded good, but lost a channel early in its life, while everything else continued to work.

Of the bunch, I've had the best luck with the small Mackies - still own two of the little 12 channel VLZ-Pro mixers and one each of the 14 and 16 channel VLZ-Pro series - they work well and are reliable and durable. The 1402 is the smallest they make with sliding instead of rotary faders. In addition to the 1402 I own (and which is probably my most frequently used small board), I bought several for local non-profits and they've done a great job and are still in service after a number of years. Some people dislike Mackie, but their small mixers have been one of their standout products for a long time for good reason: they deliver excellent performance and durability for a decent price. 

A 1404 with six mic preamps might seem a little large for your needs at the moment, but you'd have room to grow and you can frequently find lightly used units on Craigslist for a very good price.


----------

